
Drift of the North Pole forces early magnetic map update - wil_I_am_27
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/drift-of-the-north-pole-forces-early-magnetic-map-update/
======
todipa
Glad I emigrated from the center of that red area of the south Atlantic
anomaly. No desire to be the guinea pig of a magnetic hole.

